# ATA Show



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

Come check out _Hunting Solutions_, makers of the _*Millennium*_ treestand. Guaranteed to be the most comfortable stand on the market. We will be featuring our new climber which will be 'unleashed' at the show! Stop by and say hello. 
Everyone that is going have a safe trip and good time!

Ryan


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Are they made in China too?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

well? are they?


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess they are made in China. 
I'll pass.


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

I would not give a rats butt if theywere. If they sit like the lock on does I am all over one. I am flying in on the 10th I'll be sure to seeya..


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

whats this world coming to?absolutely no american pride!!!


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

bwhntr4168 said:


> whats this world coming to?absolutely no american pride!!!


Nothing to do with pride baby. But just so you will know they are U.S. made huntingsolutionsusa.com


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Five posts deleted. The next negative post goes to the slammer.

If you don't believe me...then try it.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

If we get the time we will stop by and check ya out


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*climber*

can you give us the specs on the climber or a pic by any chance:wink:


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Ata*

I'll be there!
I will be one of the rookies there. Never been and don't really know what to expect. If you see someone walking around in a daze mumbling come help me out!
Any tips?
Thanks,
Billy Byrd
ArcherRange Rangefinder
ArcherRange.com


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Make a list of the manufacturers you "need" to see and download the floor plan and find out where their booths are. Find the one that is farthest from the show entrance and go there first. Most attendees stop at the first booth they see and jam up the traffic at the front of the show. work your way back to the entrance stopping only at the manufacturers you need first. Make another list of things you would like to find at the show...new arrow company, new stand company, etc. Again, make a list of those companies and go to them next. Then, what I do is divide the show floor into grids that I walk thru completely and check out every other booth for new things I did not see before. I use a highlighter to mark off on the map where I have been so I dont miss anythiing. That way you get the work done you need too, and see the entire show and dont waste time wandering aimlessly down the same Isle 5 times...when you get back to your hotel at night, pour all the literature out on the bed and sift thru it and make a list of questions on the products that you may have forgotten to ask. As you pass that booth on the last swing around pop in and get those questions answered.

Have fun and wear good shoes....

Wyvern


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

If the climber is anything like the Millennium, it should be an awesome stand!!!


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

*So I went back and looked at my post...*

and noticed that I was giving advice for an attendee not an exhibitor....:embara:

Wyvern...


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Wyvern Crossbow said:


> Make a list of the manufacturers you "need" to see and download the floor plan and find out where their booths are. Find the one that is farthest from the show entrance and go there first. Most attendees stop at the first booth they see and jam up the traffic at the front of the show. work your way back to the entrance stopping only at the manufacturers you need first. Make another list of things you would like to find at the show...new arrow company, new stand company, etc. Again, make a list of those companies and go to them next. Then, what I do is divide the show floor into grids that I walk thru completely and check out every other booth for new things I did not see before. I use a highlighter to mark off on the map where I have been so I dont miss anythiing. That way you get the work done you need too, and see the entire show and dont waste time wandering aimlessly down the same Isle 5 times...when you get back to your hotel at night, pour all the literature out on the bed and sift thru it and make a list of questions on the products that you may have forgotten to ask. As you pass that booth on the last swing around pop in and get those questions answered.
> 
> Have fun and wear good shoes....
> 
> Wyvern


Though it was directed at an attendee it is VERY valuable information:wink:

Samantha


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes the climber will certainly be another great product. Unfortunately I do not have pics or specs on it. You will just have to stop by the booth and take a look at it!!


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Attractions?*



Deer_Track said:


> Come check out _Hunting Solutions_, makers of the _*Millennium*_ treestand. Guaranteed to be the most comfortable stand on the market. We will be featuring our new climber which will be 'unleashed' at the show! Stop by and say hello.
> Everyone that is going have a safe trip and good time!
> 
> Ryan


Will there be any great looking chicks in your booth? If not we may not be there. Gotta have the women Man, gotta have the women.

The climber should be a very good stand. If it uses the same seat as the hang-on Millennium it will be very good.


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

amarchery said:


> Will there be any great looking chicks in your booth? If not we may not be there. Gotta have the women Man, gotta have the women.
> 
> The climber should be a very good stand. If it uses the same seat as the hang-on Millennium it will be very good.


We are supplying all the chicks for the whole show. If you know of any booth needing a hot chick please let me know. We still have a few for rent but they are going fast!
You will just have to stop by and see the stand and its seat!!!


----------



## RIP5 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah, stick some chicks in the Slunger Hollow booth. The guys that will be in the booth at the ATA show will need all the help they can get !!!!


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey man no problem!!! 
See ya at the show!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys I'm going to the show on Friday! I'll be wearing a Realtree hat and jeans look for me:wink: My first ATA also looking forward to it!


----------



## mo-lungbuster (Dec 7, 2005)

I was really impressed with the looks of the hang on.. Look forward to seeing the climber..


----------



## slunger2 (May 3, 2004)

best damn stand on the market. All you have to do is sit in one and you'll know for yourself. They sell themselves....


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*yes*



slunger2 said:


> best damn stand on the market. All you have to do is sit in one and you'll know for yourself. They sell themselves....


Agreed. They are the best hang-ons. 

I have a feeling the climber may possibly be the best climber. I know they have been working on this climbing stand for a couple of years. Looking forward to seeing it.

Hint. There may be two versions of it.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ttt*

TTT!

:moon:


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

amarchery said:


> TTT!
> 
> :moon:


ATA SHOW.


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

Where are the pictures????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My local shop guy, who is a Millennium dealer, said the priority for going to the ATA show this year was to find a stand better than the Millennium...

...Told me that all the trip did was enforce his belief that the Millennium stand is the best stand available for east of hanging and comfort.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*yes*



GVDocHoliday said:


> My local shop guy, who is a Millennium dealer, said the priority for going to the ATA show this year was to find a stand better than the Millennium...
> 
> ...Told me that all the trip did was enforce his belief that the Millennium stand is the best stand available for east of hanging and comfort.


Your local shop owner is a wise man. He has taught you well. The force is strong whithin you.

MJ


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

Just wanted to maybe get this going because I'm dieing to see a pic of the climber. So if anyone has a pic or knows where i can see this thing I would be thankful.


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

This thread is useless without pics. I want to see what this thing looks like!!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope it is resonably priced because I am looking for a new climber.


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

PATIENCE!! I will some pics posted! 
I am burning out the last few days in Illinois and it is verrryyy cold!
Ryan


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

you got pictures yet deer track??


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

*stand*

why does no one have any pictures????????????????


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

buckmark23 said:


> I hope it is resonably priced because I am looking for a new climber.


I think they said it would be about $300..I have some pics i will try and post today


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

By chance, did anyone get pics of the new Parker lineup from the show?


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

Here ya go..


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Sean!!!


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*climber*

That is the M2. The M1 looks like it but has a totally different cable adjustment. Or I could have the models backwards. 

Photos will be available soon of the M1. This is the prototype for the show. That is why it is not powder coated and some details are undone.


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

any specs, weight how it folds up(packs)


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

-19 pounds
-folds completely flat to pack
-seat folds up out of the way
-same signature seat as all other millennium stands
-very comfortable


----------



## SeanH. (Nov 22, 2003)

amarchery said:


> That is the M2. The M1 looks like it but has a totally different cable adjustment. Or I could have the models backwards.
> 
> Photos will be available soon of the M1. This is the prototype for the show. That is why it is not powder coated and some details are undone.


The one in the pic is the m1 and yes it was a prototype


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Dont see the climber on the website. Is it available now?


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*taking orders*

Taking orders from dealers and will be in production in February. Probably a June-July Delivery date to dealers.

That is the plan. 

MJ


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Deer_Track (Dec 4, 2007)

Well...here it is February!
They have been taken orders on the _"final"_ proto-type and have told 
everyone that it is in production now and to expect them in 6-8 weks. 
They are making some changes to it, and _not_ telling anyone. 
It has* not* even been sent in to production yet. They dont even know if it will 
pass TMA or not. So you can be your own judge on a company that will flat out lie 
to your face just so they can get your money immediately. If you have ordered on and 
have been told 6-8 weeks delivery, plan on getting it around September if your lucky. 
And that is if TMA approves it! 
Not sure how they can sell a stand that has not been TMA approved but they are!


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

Where can you find info on the ATA show? When was it, and where can you find out where the nest years show is going to be? Can the general public go and browes the show, or do you have to be a dealer?


----------

